# dead cobes!!



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

Caught 2 fish on saturday. Went turkey hunting staurday morning had no luck with the birds so we decided to hit the water a look for a cobia. Left destin pass @ 11:15 and at 11:30 found our first one cruising the bar put a gaff in him that fished weighed 40lbs even . Headed back to harborwalk to get Ice , didnt plan on catching one so we skipped out on the ice .Went back out the passKept going to the east and just before henderson beach we found the second fish , ate an eel that fished weighed 50lbs . weighed both fish at harborwalkat 2 oclock. excuse the gesture in the picture , had a coupe of guys fishing to the west that just could not belive it so we texted them the picture with the "Now you belive me" gesture.

Team Pair-A-Dice


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats ! :bowdown


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats!! but they sure don't look like a 40 and 50lber:doh....maybe its just the picture or me??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice! Heard about the 2 fish caught east...that kept me at the pier(OIP) an extra 3 hours on saturday...thanks for the motivation! What boat?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *ironman172 (3/22/2010)*congrats!! but they sure don't look like a 40 and 50lber:doh....maybe its just the picture or me??


He said he weighed them man! Thanks for posting the pictures!!!


----------



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

40 lbs and 50 lbs on harborwalk scale they were quick to tell me that these were the 1st ones weighed in at harborwalk ,could have made $300 but i havent entered the tournament .


----------



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

fish were caught on the Pair-A-Dice 30ft Intrepid


----------



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

fish were caught on the Pair-A-Dice 30ft Intrepid


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Good work Gary, too bad you couldnt top it off witha gobbler. My pops went up to our place in baker and didnt have much luck either.

Sonny


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *rippndrag (3/22/2010)*Caught 2 fish on saturday. Went turkey hunting staurday morning had no luck with the birds so we decided to hit the water a look for a cobia. Left destin pass @ 11:15 and at 11:30 found our first one cruising the bar put a gaff in him that fished weighed 40lbs even . Headed back to harborwalk to get Ice , didnt plan on catching one so we skipped out on the ice .Went back out the passKept going to the east and just before henderson beach <U>we found</U> the second fish , ate an eel that fished weighed 50lbs . weighed both fish at harborwalkat 2 oclock. excuse the gesture in the picture , had a coupe of guys fishing to the west that just could not belive it so we texted them the picture with the "Now you belive me" gesture.
> 
> Team Pair-A-Dice




Yall found? Or a parasail boat found? Either way Awsome. We saw 2to the west the were acting weird. Wouldn't hold a bait long enough to get a hook in them. Kept spitting the bait right back out.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Great job guys. Man i can not wait till i get to flick a cobia off laying in the icebox:letsdrink


----------



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

Ya Tyler we found him for the bow of dannys boat , bet thats the last time he goes out with out a rod onhis rod. guess he did his good deed for the year.Told him to come by to get a chunk of fish but never heard back from him . were you fishing with your dad? what was the water Temp down west.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nah, I was on the full pull. The highest water temp we saw was 65.3 most of the time itwas high 64s though.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *ironman172 (3/22/2010)*congrats!! but they sure don't look like a 40 and 50lber:doh....maybe its just the picture or me??


every fish i have seen pics of this year and the pair we saw have been really skinny so there prolly long and skinny and dont look like wat you would expect a 40 and 50lber to 

Nice fish hopefully ill get one this year.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

> *ironman172 (3/22/2010)*congrats!! but they sure don't look like a 40 and 50lber:doh....maybe its just the picture or me??


Guess my eyes are going bad also!!


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry man but ive seen a 40 and a 50lb fish but they don't look that big unless you have a humongous hand and ice box


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Man you just gotta love the online fish weighers that haven't seen the fish in person! Bout as bad as the online deer scorers!!! The man said he had the fish weighed and you're doubting him, with your GUESS from a picture, just because you've seen a couple of other fish before! Give the man some credit! So many haters on here. Nice fish and thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

This is why a bunch of people shy away from PFF...haters! People who dont catch fish or post reports hating on those that do. I have not seen one cobia report or repory of any nature from the guys talking crap....shut it:looser The dude said he weighed the fish. Thanks again man for posting the pics ofthe early cobes.


----------



## Greno (Mar 11, 2010)

Who cares how big they are. I'm jealous. I wish I had more time to go.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Those are some nice fish. Congrats,


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

PETA is not gonna like that picture mr. smith


----------



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

gotta love the haters !!! guess the picture is fitting for those guys ! hey crooke how much does my finger weigh.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I must apologize for ever saying anything about the size!!! I didn't think it would have this reaction....as I said maybe just the picture.... but most likely me!!...great catch and congrats again....I am envious:clap


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice ! :clap


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

> *rippndrag (3/24/2010)*gotta love the haters !!! guess the picture is fitting for those guys ! hey crooke how much does my finger weigh.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Im calling BS on the weights of the fish, i have personal information on the guy that caught them.(he is my brother) I personally know he is FULL OF SHIT! Im just kidding, im pissed cause i am on crutches and cant go. Hopefully that changes Monday,


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

hey Rippn, don't let em get to ya. nice fish. congratulations


----------



## TEXfisher21 (Mar 1, 2010)

His hand is obviously a lot closer to the camera than the fish. Awesome fish man!!!! I was out there Friday for a good part of the day cruisin the bar in search of some of those but all i seemed to catch was a sunburn.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldnt care if the fish were 14 and 15 pounds. Itsawesome you guys were able to slam a couple of the first fish. Good Job Guys. I was sittin on the beach watchin all the boats wishin i was out there. :reallycrying


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Awesome fish! I love how everyone forgets that if you hold a pinfish close to the camera and stand far behind it the darn things looks like a 20lb fish. So why wouldn't a hand 4 ft above a fish do the same thing. I must say that as much as it sucks to see people have nothing better to do with their time than call someone a liar for no good reason its nice to know it doesn't just happen to me cause I'm a girl. 

:blownaway


----------



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

Went out Saturday went 1 for 2 caught a 35lber the other fish would not eat anything followed him for about 30min trying to get him to eat with no luck . 3-4 on the year with 2 days fished. I know of a couple boats that caught fish on Saturday . Also the OIP caught the first one on sunday.

Team Pair-A-Dice


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats on a nice fish! Pretty cool pics. also. Keep them coming!


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

nicely done! i'd take those 2 fish anyday regardless of their actual weight or what some clown THINKS they weigh:moon


----------



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)




----------

